# 2 batches of cheese today



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

This is batch #1 started 12:00pm and it is about 45* outside enjoy













cheese 11-18 #1.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Ok, the players so if you are reading a clock 12 o clock is Garlic cheeder, 3 is Parmasan 6 o clock si swiss more garlic cheeder and at 11 o clock isGarlic Jack

They are being smoked with apple pellets - I will smoke for about 2 1/2 - 3hrs













Cheese 11-18 #2.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Ready for smoker













Cheese 11-18 #3.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Thin blue smoke using Todds Pellet Tube thingy sorry brain fart

More to come

Steve


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Well 1 1/2 hrs into it I flipped them theya arestarting to get some color to them will be back in a little while













Cheese 11-18 #4.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

starting to get good color


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Well Batch #1 done 3 1/2 hrs later (fell asleep) oh well took on some nice color













cheese 11-18 #5.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Start of Batch #2

still some apple left will try to get at least 2hrs out of her













cheese 11-18 #8.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






4 cheeses on this one













cheese 11-18 #6.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012


















cheese 11-18 #7.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






we will see ya all in a couple of hrs .


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Well got lucky and got 2 1/2hrs more out of my tube so a total of 51/2hrs in one filling cant beat that

2nd batch done













cheese 11-18 #9.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






took on some nice color













cheese 11-18 #10.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






all packed up and ready for xmas gift baskets


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks great. Do you need my address :biggrin:


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great. Do you need my address


I will have to check my notty or nice list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i have a good idea which list thou


----------



## jno51 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks Great ! I think we should all be on the nice list !


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 20, 2012)

looks great..... i can only hope my first try turns out as nice as yours.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Juno {list} what list LOL

Thanks Jar Jar you will just seen yours looks good


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Great job and variety! Took on some nice color.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Alesia, cant wait to try the garlic  Jack one.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

Tried the Garlic Jack yester and WHAMMO it was good, even the mother-in-law said it was very good !!!!! I will not do anymore swiss not a big fan of that. Time to do some more thou stock is going down fast with the baskets given out.


----------



## roller (Dec 26, 2012)

Cheese looks great. I ate alot of mine over the last couple days...Have you tried Gouda ?


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2012)

Now that's alot of cheese!!

Looks great.

Makes me want to get off my a$$.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 26, 2012)

It is always a good thing when the mother-in law says good job......:yahoo:


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

Roller said:


> Cheese looks great. I ate alot of mine over the last couple days...Have you tried Gouda ?


yes sir It is very good also


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Now that's alot of cheese!!
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Makes me want to get off my ass.


yep time to make some more thanks,


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> It is always a good thing when the mother-in law says good job......


MY GOD I about fell over thought I was dreamin - never seen that comin,course you never do right

Thanks Jar


----------



## venture (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks great!

I don't much worry about the color if the flavor is right.

It sure is purdy, tho?

You will be eating well!

Good luck and good smoking


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

This is batch #1 started 12:00pm and it is about 45* outside enjoy













cheese 11-18 #1.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Ok, the players so if you are reading a clock 12 o clock is Garlic cheeder, 3 is Parmasan 6 o clock si swiss more garlic cheeder and at 11 o clock isGarlic Jack

They are being smoked with apple pellets - I will smoke for about 2 1/2 - 3hrs













Cheese 11-18 #2.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Ready for smoker













Cheese 11-18 #3.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Thin blue smoke using Todds Pellet Tube thingy sorry brain fart

More to come

Steve


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Well 1 1/2 hrs into it I flipped them theya arestarting to get some color to them will be back in a little while













Cheese 11-18 #4.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

starting to get good color


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Well Batch #1 done 3 1/2 hrs later (fell asleep) oh well took on some nice color













cheese 11-18 #5.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






Start of Batch #2

still some apple left will try to get at least 2hrs out of her













cheese 11-18 #8.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






4 cheeses on this one













cheese 11-18 #6.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012


















cheese 11-18 #7.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






we will see ya all in a couple of hrs .


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

Well got lucky and got 2 1/2hrs more out of my tube so a total of 51/2hrs in one filling cant beat that

2nd batch done













cheese 11-18 #9.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






took on some nice color













cheese 11-18 #10.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 18, 2012






all packed up and ready for xmas gift baskets


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks great. Do you need my address :biggrin:


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great. Do you need my address


I will have to check my notty or nice list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i have a good idea which list thou


----------



## jno51 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks Great ! I think we should all be on the nice list !


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 20, 2012)

looks great..... i can only hope my first try turns out as nice as yours.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Juno {list} what list LOL

Thanks Jar Jar you will just seen yours looks good


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 21, 2012)

Great job and variety! Took on some nice color.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Alesia, cant wait to try the garlic  Jack one.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

Tried the Garlic Jack yester and WHAMMO it was good, even the mother-in-law said it was very good !!!!! I will not do anymore swiss not a big fan of that. Time to do some more thou stock is going down fast with the baskets given out.


----------



## roller (Dec 26, 2012)

Cheese looks great. I ate alot of mine over the last couple days...Have you tried Gouda ?


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 26, 2012)

Now that's alot of cheese!!

Looks great.

Makes me want to get off my a$$.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 26, 2012)

It is always a good thing when the mother-in law says good job......:yahoo:


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

Roller said:


> Cheese looks great. I ate alot of mine over the last couple days...Have you tried Gouda ?


yes sir It is very good also


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Now that's alot of cheese!!
> 
> Looks great.
> 
> Makes me want to get off my ass.


yep time to make some more thanks,


----------



## driedstick (Dec 26, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> It is always a good thing when the mother-in law says good job......


MY GOD I about fell over thought I was dreamin - never seen that comin,course you never do right

Thanks Jar


----------



## venture (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks great!

I don't much worry about the color if the flavor is right.

It sure is purdy, tho?

You will be eating well!

Good luck and good smoking


----------

